# Metal delay pedal suggestions



## downtuned (Sep 16, 2012)

hey everyone, I will be playing out of a boss hm-2, a delay pedal, a boss ns-2 (supressor), and a tuning pedal (hopefully not optional due to feedback), and i was wondering:

what is a good delay pedal that would work great for metal delay solo tone without breaking my bank?

do you think the ns-2 will cancel out all the feedback from the pedals i mentioned above?

I play out of a peavey valveking tube head.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 16, 2012)

The delay should most definitely go in the amps FX loop if you have one.

You can also use the Boss NS2 in 4 cable method to gate both the guitar feedback and the amp hiss in the FX loop.

I don't have suggestions for a pedal, but honestly anything will do the job for smoothing up metal solos.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Noise suppressor goes first usually, then distortion, then time based effects. 

So that said pretty much any delay should work.. best bang for the buck pedal is the de7 from ibanez, the best cheap pedal is the delta labs delay. Some boss delays are great too, but can be pricey.

EEs method described is also very good for this type of setup.


----------



## downtuned (Sep 16, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> The delay should most definitely go in the amps FX loop if you have one.
> 
> You can also use the Boss NS2 in 4 cable method to gate both the guitar feedback and the amp hiss in the FX loop.
> 
> I don't have suggestions for a pedal, but honestly anything will do the job for smoothing up metal solos.



i have a digitech rp355 as well. I am fairly unfamiliar with the 4 cable method. i do see where the pedal has 4 insert locations (output, input, send, return). do you have a link to this method? or do you care to explain?


----------



## Winspear (Sep 16, 2012)

It's kinda like the noisegate itself has an effects loop in which you put the amp. 







I don't know about the RP but if it's multifx I'd honestly just use the delay reverb etc on that.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 16, 2012)

Guitar>Tuner>Distortion>Noisegate>Amp>Noisegate>Multifx>Amp return>Cab


----------



## Winspear (Sep 16, 2012)

Or more precisely,

Guitar>Tuner>Distortion>Noisegate guitar in>Noisegate send>Amp front in>Amp fx send>Noisegate return jack>Noisegate output>RP355>Amp fx return


----------



## downtuned (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks a ton dude! i will tamper with it when i am at practice this week. presh!


----------

